# cherche APP compte personnel



## Woky13 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Quelle application me conseilleriez-vous pour gérer ses comptes persos?

Je cherche en gros un truc qui me fasse des jolis camemberts de répartition de mes dépenses, où je puisse importer mes relevés de compte et éventuellement obtenir des tableaux d'amortissement des mes emprunts.

Comme c'est plus pour faire mumuse qu'autre chose, j'aurai un budget entre 20 et 40

Merci de vos réponses et de vos conseils!


----------



## Djul_ (15 Juin 2012)

La version iOS de Numbers en récupérant tes relevés au format XLS ?
Certaines banques proposent aussi des applis connectées pour les relevés. Celles du Crédit Agricole ou de la BNP ont l'air très complètes

Voir aussi :
http://www.topito.com/top-applications-iphone-pour-argent


----------



## Lauange (26 Juin 2012)

Hello

Essaye icompta.


----------



## Woky13 (22 Septembre 2012)

finalement j'ai acheté Icompta, le truc idéal pour du particulier.

J'ai été revendeur CIEL et EBP donc sincèrement pour du particulier sous MAC, icompta est très complet.


Merci de vos réponses à tous les deux


----------

